# My first attempt at animation



## strata8 (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's all the animation's I've made with Pivot (animation frame-by-frame):

KO'd:






55 forty:





Samma Sniper:





Sniper mess:





Pwned:





Run test:





What do you think of them?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

Look nice....YOu could do really funny avatars like that..

If you continue to work on it, you could improve really fast.....You've got talent for graphic stuff!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 8, 2008)

How'd you get like blood and fire?
Has Pivot updated since I last used it to include stuff like that?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 8, 2008)

@ Toni, Thanks!

This is one of my favourites (made by someone else):





XD This one made me laugh:





@PaperPlane
You can download sticks from Droidz (.org, i think)

Also, here's a collection from someone:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgbAZgiE3NE


----------



## Dylan (Aug 9, 2008)

awesome. enjoyed watched them


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

It's getting somewhere, but I like it! practice on the running, and try to always move the sticks, even if it's a little.

Ps. check my thread at droidz: http://www.droidz.org/board/viewtopic.php?...mp;hilit=quanno


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2008)

I have some really good ones on my computer somewhere.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 13, 2008)

Your run test can use some work, When you run you go a lot faster, so make his legs go higher and make his arms curve more (Right arm looks like a U and left like an upside down U) But your pretty good. all i would say is keep working on the basics.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks cool.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 15, 2008)

OK, I've improved my running (I hope!):


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 16, 2008)

Much better!
Looks smoother and overall better.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 16, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> OK, I've improved my running (I hope!):


MUCH MUCH BETTER! you listened to my advice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it lookes more life like, and a lot faster. Since when you run, you take more leaps than steps.

Heres a tip for all animation: When your making a fight scene or you are making someone run or walk or whatever it is. And you want it to look real? Stand up, and do it your self slowly, then try and copy your movements to what he does.

Edit: Professionals who make a living with animation, usually have models and they use that instead of themselves.


----------

